# wi fi at wetherspoons



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 11, 2007)

just been to my local wetherspoons pub,(just for info about wi fi ) and they say if you make a purchase you can have a voucher for half an hour internet use,just type in the password and you can use there internet seems ok .


----------



## wynnielafreak (Apr 5, 2008)

*password*

The user name is Spnosored and the password is Service, just find  the wifi spot  " the cloud"  and enter this there are now no time restrictions, I park out side for hours on end, and get my drinks from me fridge. Ok im tight, well more skint !!


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Apr 5, 2008)

wynnielafreak said:


> The user name is Spnosored and the password is Service, just find  the wifi spot  " the cloud"  and enter this there are now no time restrictions, I park out side for hours on end, and get my drinks from me fridge. Ok im tight, well more skint !!



We went into a Wetherspoons in Edinburgh when we were there in February. Rather than having vouchers, they had leaflets in racks giving full details of how to connect. Didn't have the laptop with me but connected successfully - and easily - with my PDA, just to try it out.

Graham


----------



## PaulC (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi

If I'm reading the post correctly, what you are suggesting is illegal and a few months ago some people were caught and charged with using an "open" wifi connection!

regards


----------



## AndyC (Apr 5, 2008)

Not illegal - Weatherspoons provide a free wifi connection as a service to its customers. I think MacD does as well.

Of course sitting outside someone's private house and connecting to their open wifi connection is another thing entirely and could be considered illegal.

AndyC


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Apr 5, 2008)

AndyC said:


> Not illegal - Weatherspoons provide a free wifi connection as a service to its customers. I think MacD does as well.
> 
> Of course sitting outside someone's private house and connecting to their open wifi connection is another thing entirely and could be considered illegal.
> 
> AndyC



Certainly not illegal as a Wetherspoons customer but sitting outside and using the connection without purchasing anything from them could be classed the same as sitting outside someone's house and using their connection.

Graham


----------



## AndyC (Apr 5, 2008)

I guess it depends on their published terms of use. 

As far as I can see from looking at their website there is no indication that the service is limited to customers only. If it was I'm sure they wouldn't make the username & password publicly available!

AndyC


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Apr 5, 2008)

AndyC said:


> I guess it depends on their published terms of use.
> 
> As far as I can see from looking at their website there is no indication that the service is limited to customers only. If it was I'm sure they wouldn't make the username & password publicly available!
> 
> AndyC



On the web site it does say "Wetherspoon’s customers can now browse........" so I suppose a lawyer could argue that it is restricted to customers. In reality I expect there would be so few non-customers using the facility (especially given that parking near the pub is difficult in many locations) that they simply wouldn't bother.

Graham


----------



## clarkson (Apr 6, 2008)

wynnielafreak said:


> The user name is Spnosored and the password is Service, just find  the wifi spot  " the cloud"  and enter this there are now no time restrictions, I park out side for hours on end, and get my drinks from me fridge. Ok im tight, well more skint !!



Nice one.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 6, 2008)

On using some one's ISP: There have been, successful, prosecutions of people using unauthorised access. I think that there have been two so far.

*AndyC* is correct about The Sign of the Cloven Hoof They do have "free" access to WiFi. For the price of a cup of coffee you can get a scratch and sniff card that gives you half an hour


----------



## AndyC (Apr 6, 2008)

Graham Hadfield said:


> On the web site it does say "Wetherspoon’s customers can now browse........" so I suppose a lawyer could argue that it is restricted to customers. In reality I expect there would be so few non-customers using the facility (especially given that parking near the pub is difficult in many locations) that they simply wouldn't bother.
> 
> Graham


A good lawyer could argue that *including* one type of person does not mean that others are *excluded*, unless such an exclusion is specifically referred to in the t&c...

Anyhow, if I was outside a Wetherspoons I'd go in and ask - if they told me it was for customers only I'd buy a glass of lemonade 

AndyC


----------



## AndyC (Apr 6, 2008)

baloothebear said:


> On using some one's ISP: There have been, successful, prosecutions of people using unauthorised access. I think that there have been two so far.


Yes, I've read about them.

Personally, I wonder if a clued up lawyer could have argued that the very process of connecting to an open wifi signal involves 'asking permission'. When you connect, your laptop (or whatever) negotiates a connection by requesting an IP address from the other persons router. The request is either granted or refused. If the other person wants to prevent access to their wifi connection it's a trivial matter to set up WEP or WPA.

I wonder what the law states - anyone have a link?

AndyC


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm sure lawyers would enjoy arguing the point Andy - so long as it was paid time 

There's a link HERE to the first UK prosecution which I found using Google. Interestingly I also found HERE that there has been a prosecutiion in Michigan of someone using a coffee shop hotspot - dunno if there is an equivalent to that law here.

I agree with your point about it being a trivial matter to set up WEP or WPA but I don't know that it would have much bearing on the matter. If it did then there could be a defence to burglary if the property was entered through an unsecured door or window.

Graham


----------



## wynnielafreak (Apr 6, 2008)

ooohhh some people are sooo up tight. just for those that that think im breaking any laws. I eat in there when i can afford it usually about once or twice a week, and park out side to surf the net on thier free hot spot about once or twice a week. ok i maybe should do both at the same time but come on yous lot if all youve got to do is check small print for things like this get a life


----------



## Graham Hadfield (Apr 6, 2008)

wynnielafreak said:


> ooohhh some people are sooo up tight. just for those that that think im breaking any laws. I eat in there when i can afford it usually about once or twice a week, and park out side to surf the net on thier free hot spot about once or twice a week. ok i maybe should do both at the same time but come on yous lot if all youve got to do is check small print for things like this get a life



Interesting response. As the link I posted earlier shows, people have been prosecuted for similar actions.

What you appear to be saying is that if somebody leaves something unsecured then it is OK for someone else to take it. Where does one draw the line though? For instance:
1) Is shoplifting OK if there are no security guards?
2) Is it OK to find £100 in the street and keep it rather than hand it to the police?

Not, perhaps, a question of getting a life but more a question of having a life which is worth having.

Graham


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't worry, if they want to do you, they will. the usual "catch all" is Theft of Electricity. Seriously, that's the one that is trotted out and there's feck all you can do about it because you most certainly don't have their permission to use their electric. 
Its used mainly to hammer Crackers and the like but I can see it being used for WiFi eventually
Any, just for any naughty people who may be reading this...


----------

